

How the FBI cracked a “sextortion” plot against pro poker players - Garbage
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/04/how-the-fbi-cracked-a-sextortion-plot-against-pro-poker-players/

======
MichaelGG
So, these "hackers" logged in from their home/dorm IPs? And the FBI busts
doors down then intimidates so the guy starts talking without a lawyer. Seems
like this lowers the bar for "cracking" a plot, and for plotting a plot and
being a "mastermind".

Seriously, this is almost equivalent to some kids that find someone's letters
to their mistress and call them from their home number and demand money.
Hardly worthy of the breathless "badass" FBI agent story reporting this
article is full of.

If the guy had bought a couple VMs in cash and bounced around a few times and
(for example) took Bitcoin and didn't spend it - then what?

~~~
krichman
I don't think it's necessary to bring out the FBI on this one, but it is nice
to see the government focus on actual crimes instead of inappropriate
downloading of public resources.

------
brazzy
> "You are going to pay me 60k initially then you are going to pay me 5k every
> year... the 5k every year will show that I have motivation to never reveal
> the pictures."

The first time I've seen a blackmailer admit to the fact that they'll just
keep asking for more. But psychological effects aside, it's totally idiotic to
deliberately create more opportunities to get caught.

------
lotsofcows
Ars Technica wants to be Wired :-(

Please leave the poor, sensationalised writing to Wired and stick to the short
news stories we know and love.

~~~
hollerith
This story did not get sensationalistic. None of the people were celebrities
for example. There was no violence. And the nature of the embarassing pictures
at the center of the extortion was not elaborated on at all except to say that
they were sexual in nature and concerned the primary victim, his former
girlfriend and that girlfriend's new boyfriend. It was about a pretty ordinary
cybercrime. I do not understand what is "poor" about it: is cybercrime
unworthy of the attention of the reading public? Why?

~~~
MichaelGG
I think they were referring to the style of writing, down to the headline. FBI
"cracked" a plot. "mastermind". The whole description of the oh-too-cool FBI
people breaking into a guy's house to get, as the story says, the guy to "own
up". Threatening him about pissing her off, all "24" style. Come the hell on.

It's not all Ars fault, the FBI likes to make their mundane bullying look
fearsome and cool. That, despite being the FBI and having the full cooperation
of Microsoft, they still need to resort to physical violence to get some
smalltime idiot blackmailer. Jeez.

------
xkcdfanboy
I'd like to think that the smarter hackers realize that good-willed work can
make just as much money, if not more, than blackhat bullshit, and there aren't
any victims either.

They both got what they deserved, and it's more than laughable that their
tracks were so clear. If you're going to be committing fraud, at least learn
some shellcode first. Gotta start with the basics before you go baaaad ;)

